# specific blood line ? game blood



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

hi i bought a pitbull and the breeder told me she was considered game blood not sure if thats how to spell it. what type of bloodlone is this considered.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

what blood lines does your pedigree say?

edit: were you planning on showing? is that why u want a gambred dog? just curoius


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

game bred is not a bloodline it means the dog was bred for working, prey drive, and tenacity. Game dogs tend to be medium size dogs ranging from 40-65lbs there not bred for size or color either. Does your dog have papers thats the only way to tell his bloodlines if you dont have papers thers absolutly no way to tell what bloodlines he is or if hes even a purebred dog.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

yea he does have papers i have her papers and pedigree. it shows her bloodline on them some name never really heard of i got up to about 5 grandparents on both parents side really long. the breeder said she is considered game. so i wanted to look into it. she is about 50lbs and is 6 months and medium size.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

ill have to see her pedigree to see what bloob line and get bck to you


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Or just name some dogs in the pedigree...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

If you got a "game" dog forreal, and you dont know what game means. That could mean trouble, IMO.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Not trying to be mean!! It just scares me that someone that doesnt know what game is has a game dog(if its true).


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> If you got a "game" dog forreal, and you dont know what game means. That could mean trouble, IMO.


what do you mean by this. but i have her pedigree at home ima have to wait to get home to take a look at exactly what her bloodline is. i do know this that there is a lot of different bloodlines in her family not a lot of imbreeding so not a lot of the same bloodline.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Game traits were honed in fighting dogs... If you have a dog with these traits and don't know it then you are in for a wild ride. Dog aggression may be present this coupled with insane amounts of drive is a difficult combination to handle. Single dog houses have much less to worry about.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

MarcF said:


> what do you mean by this. but i have her pedigree at home ima have to wait to get home to take a look at exactly what her bloodline is. i do know this that there is a lot of different bloodlines in her family not a lot of imbreeding so not a lot of the same bloodline.


depending on what lines she has will determined if she is REALLY game... if your saying she has a lot of different blood lines, most likely the gameness has been watered down.

pits&giggles, is saying its not a good feeling to hear someone has a gambred dog and they dont know about the game lines. game dogs are NOT simple house dogs. they take a lot of work and disciplin. not only for the dog but for the owner as well. do you plan on doing anything with her wether she is game or not? who is she registered with?

get back to us on what is in her pedigree, thsoe are kinda hard to read at first, so you could just name the dogs in there.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks L-L and Dan, thats exactly what I meant. I think of "game" dogs as "assume" dogs. I assume these dogs will a. fight, b. try to escapre, c. need lots of conditioning/working out, and if in a house with more than one dog d. crate and rotate. But I am in NO WAY saying they arent great dogs, my next dog with be a pretty game bitch(Im hoping). I just want you to know what your getting into and make sure you know how to handle the situations.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

um ok i will. get back with the pedigree. she is pretty good in the house just pees a lot. she sits stays down. gives paw. i can open the door and she wont run out unless i tell her to. waits for food. she is under socialized a little thats my fualt so i have been bringing her to this dog park she loves it there. she is not agressive at all. she is high energetic tho. she is registered with the ADBA. i want tog et her registered with a different one. would the breeders web page help a little.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> depending on what lines she has will determined if she is REALLY game...


Is that how they determine it? LOL wow that's easy LOL

Let's remember gamebred or game lines does not mean GAME.

It's a common mistake I remember my first posts were about my game bred gaff/ gotti boy grizz hahaha. More like ability bred. Slot of people say they have "game" dogs but usually that just means that the have relatives that have won matches.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

She is still young, dog parks arent too smart cause at any moment she could "turn on" and attack another dog and if your not properly equiped it could take up to 30 minutes to get your dog off. Once a dog "turns on" it doesnt ever really "turn off". Turn on usually refers to DA(Dog Aggression) and usually shows up between 6 months to 2 years, even longer in some cases. Just be careful and keep an eye out on her. Check out the "Dog Discussion" section and read the "Want to own a pitbull, be prepared to give up.." thread. It is sticked at the top, very good info for pit owners.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here This site has some good information on it.

THIS is gameness.

Gameness

Gameness is usually defined as *"The willingness to complete the task at hand despite the threat of injury or death"* at least that is the definition I am most comfortable with.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

sure. u can PM that to me and ill take a look, if u know who the dam and sire are, i can dig up some info
first things first tho, dog parks ARE NOT a healthy place for pitbulls. your are setting up your dog for failure. APBTs (well any pitbulls really) can be Dog Agressive. its in their nature. and if she is a real GAME bred bitch, id say 75% (maybe more) she would be hot towards other dogs. i would tay out of the dog parks....

heres a link talking about that:http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/11672-did-you-say-dog-park.html

so, my questions are these? why did u want a game dog? is this your first pitbull? and what registry do u want to get her into?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Do have the names of the Sire and the Dam, please.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

No dog parks mark! Seriously... 

To get her registered UKC she must be inspected after 1 year of age by a UKC judge such as dennis blickenstaff LOL the guy with the beagles


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

i want to add a pic of her how do i do that for u guys to see her


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Is that how they determine it? LOL wow that's easy LOL
> 
> Let's remember gamebred or game lines does not mean GAME.
> 
> It's a common mistake I remember my first posts were about my game bred gaff/ gotti boy grizz hahaha. More like ability bred. Slot of people say they have "game" dogs but usually that just means that the have relatives that have won matches.


ok ok your right, but im trying to keep it in a nutshell here.... haha u brat


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

the easiest way is to get a photobucket account.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

they are free and you can upload seriously a ton of pics. Then just copy and paste the IMG link in here.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

MarcF said:


> i want to add a pic of her how do i do that for u guys to see her


you can click the "go advanced" button next to the quick post option and it will give you more options on another page, then you can add the picture as an attachment, up to 5 of them.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

MarcF said:


> i want to add a pic of her how do i do that for u guys to see her


we dont need a pic (although im sure she is a cutie), just give us mom (dam) and dad (sire) name...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Geez, before I can even type my post out, two others have answered it. Lol, way to stay on the ball guys and gals!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Geez, before I can even type my post out, two others have answered it. Lol, way to stay on the ball guys and gals!!:thumbsup:


cuz we are all sitting at our computers feverishly waiting for a response.... BBB and i are waiting for names.... but shes on a hunt


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

um she is my first pitbull i really didnt know a lot about pits thats y i wanted one. i know they have different traits but i feel its the owner who makes the dogs the way she is not the dogs name. yes they can be less tolerant towards other animals and dogs but with a lot of help they can be fine. the fathers name is coal and the mothers name is ava. they both are with the ADBA. they are from florida. i took her there to help her be more socailiazed hoping that the dog pack will help her, the dogs there were pretty well balanced. there was 2 pits a dober and a few other big dogs all well balanaced. at first she was nervious but after smelling all of them she was running jumping playing with them. she was a dog really.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

MarcF said:


> um she is my first pitbull i really didnt know a lot about pits thats y i wanted one. i know they have different traits but i feel its the owner who makes the dogs the way she is not the dogs name. yes they can be less tolerant towards other animals and dogs but with a lot of help they can be fine. the fathers name is coal and the mothers name is ava. they both are with the ADBA. they are from florida. i took her there to help her be more socailiazed hoping that the dog pack will help her, the dogs there were pretty well balanced. there was 2 pits a dober and a few other big dogs all well balanaced. at first she was nervious but after smelling all of them she was running jumping playing with them. she was a dog really.


yeah, id take a look at that thread i out on there, about dog parks, just so u can see the whole perspective ya know. also, can u answer my question? why did u want a "real game" dog? or was it just somethin that the breeder tacked on when u purchased her?


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

well im not positive if she is really game. the breeder said she is considered dont know if he was lien. he told me months after i bought her i just wanted to look into it more. she is the type of dog that would rather be in my arms sleeping and kissing me. than aggressive. she can be not to say just havent seen it yet.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

MarcF said:


> um she is my first pitbull i really didnt know a lot about pits thats y i wanted one. i know they have different traits but i feel its the owner who makes the dogs the way she is not the dogs name. *yes they can be less tolerant towards other animals and dogs but with a lot of help they can be fine.* the fathers name is coal and the mothers name is ava. they both are with the ADBA. they are from florida. i took her there to help her be more socailiazed hoping that the dog pack will help her, the dogs there were pretty well balanced. there was 2 pits a dober and a few other big dogs all well balanaced. at first she was nervious but after smelling all of them she was running jumping playing with them. she was a dog really.


You've never been around a game DA dog, have ya? :hammer::hammer:

EDIT: Not trying to be an asshole, cause I know its coming off like that, I just think you need a little more experience with this breed before making statements like that. I can take my boy around any animal and he loves them up, never aggressive yet(but I keep the breakstick ready and always supervise), but I have also been around other pits that would freak if they even saw another dog. Some are hot, some a not.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

What is the REGISTERED name of the parents, I can look them up (hopefully) and find out the dogs in their history.

THe owner does make the dog to a point. Dog And Animal agression is part of this breeds genetic make up, its not something you can teach them to unlearn. A lot of times it won't really manifest itself until the dog reaches maturity around 1.5-2years usually. 
Pit bulls are NOT pack dogs in the sense that other dogs are. Their pack is PEOPLE not other dogs.

It MAY never manifest and you MAY have a dog that does fine, but it only takes a split second, a fight over a toy, someone sniffs someone in the wrong spot, and even if you dog doesn't start the fight, it will sure finish it...and who do you think will be blamed for it? Not Fluffy.

Its good that you are here to learn, this breed is wonderful and we all love it and work damn hard to keep it seen in a good light with our communites and the media


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

owner added it a month or two down the road telling me she was considered game. he could have been lien tho. not sure


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

well i only know the dire and sires name off the top of my head not there registered name. i know they both are from florida the state. Coal and ava are the names. i know the dad competes in hog catching and the mother has the highest level of house protection training there could be or something around that nature.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> What is the REGISTERED name of the parents, I can look them up (hopefully) and find out the dogs in their history.
> 
> THe owner does make the dog to a point. Dog And Animal agression is part of this breeds genetic make up, its not something you can teach them to unlearn. A lot of times it won't really manifest itself until the dog reaches maturity around 1.5-2years usually.
> Pit bulls are NOT pack dogs in the sense that other dogs are. Their pack is PEOPLE not other dogs.
> ...


fluffy ... hehehe

but no, she is right MarcF. this is a serous thing. pitbulls in general have fallen to BSL and soon enough a genocide. and its becuase of carelss unedcuated owners. I KNOW YOUR TRYING TO LEARN good job, really. thats nice to see, BUT now that you are involved with this breed it is ur duty to bring them out in a good light. now game dogs, i honestly think should be left to the professionals, to the ppl who have had the breed for longer then i ahve been alive. i mean, game dogs arent ur simple chihuahua... they require ALOT OF DISCIPLINE! and alot of time, alot of sacrifice, alot of energy... and the list goes on.... **little tear** please READ and learn as much as you can, and try not to get offended. i mean yeah i am guitly of coming off harsh or like HA haha but really take the time out to listen to what we are saying, we are trying to steer u in the right directon for both your dogs sake and the breeds (stepping off soap box)


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Do you know what Kennel he came from? Catch dogs are some serious business dogs.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

is this the parents?
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [273710] :: COAL X AVA


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't see either of those dogs on the website listed with the breeding.

ON THE RISE PITBULLS: HOME OF FERRIERA'S KANES COLD STEEL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Highest level of house protection LOL... So do I LOL. She wasn't lying to you the breeder just mis informed you or over simplified the issue. Unless your dog has had multiple 1hour + matches where death was an issue on either side and she scratched everytime ... Then No, she is not game. If she is game bred or from game lines then her chances of being game are very high. No one wants to find out how game there dog is though. Hog dogs are very good I'm sure you have a great pup. Gamebred apbts are notorious for there zest for life the cuddliness LOL and there lickability. Haha not to mention high concentration, drive, endurance, strength, and courage.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> I don't see either of those dogs on the website listed with the breeding.
> 
> ON THE RISE PITBULLS: HOME OF FERRIERA'S KANES COLD STEEL


yeah i dont see them either......


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Some serious line breeding going on in that ped eliezer.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

ok i got her certificate her. her sire name is: Johnson's "Coal Train" number 32800L-48 and mothers name is: D. & F.'s "Little AVA" number 65300M-07


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

MarcF said:


> ok i got her certificate her. her sire name is: Johnson's "Coal Train" number 32800L-48 and mothers name is: D. & F.'s "Little AVA" number 65300M-07


yup. elizer found her ped.....


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

thats becuase they have already been bred. so they are not on there anymore. i just listed the dire and sire registered names. if you want to look into there pedigree if you can find it.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

ok well can you guys look into it and give me the 411 lol and let me know as much i guess that would be helpfull.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

MarcF said:


> thats becuase they have already been bred. so they are not on there anymore. QUOTE]
> 
> but NORMALLY they still keep the dogs on their site.... to show what they have.... NORMALLY tho....lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm I am not really familiar with any of the lines I see in that pedigree. There is a lot of line breeding going on its a daughter to father breeding. Which can work out great. If they are catch dog parents then yes the dog would be considered a form of Game.

This is NOT a dog I would take to dog parks or out to places where there will other dogs running around. catch dogs are trained and bred to HUNT down other animals, they are picked for their high prey drive and pass that on to their offspring, like I said before its in their genetic make up, not a learned trait.

We can only advise you from here though, hopefully you will listen to what we are trying to get across. Can't wait to see picture. If we had hogs up here best believe I would have catch dogs.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

yes thats it


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

yea wel then this leads to my next question. how do i socialize her more than. becuase when i first got her it was the begining of winter so it was hard to get her into places. she is scared of everything. and i know that can turn into agression and have to stop it now. before she gets older. and the pictures i askes for a url i cant just upload one into here


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i guess i got lucky lol. 
catchdogs are hunters so beware of small animals but you might not have to worry about your dog being DA because catchdogs work as a team with other dogs to make a catch. with an hour of exercise you probably dont have to wonder about your dog getting bored and tearing down your house when your not there. catchdogs for the most part are good dogs just love to hunt so beware. i would not go to dog parks with this dog or walk unleashed. all the line breeding strengthens all the good traits as well as the bad ones. i would advice you to spend a day with the parents of your dog and see what they are like, at the same time you can test them by throwing a ball where they cant get it and also how there temperament is with another human and especially with another dog. i personally like the breeding if you were looking for a working dog but i would not keep that information away from the buyer like the breeder did. in all honestly i believe he was just trying to sell the dog not really trying to place them where they fit. im not implying that you would not be a good owner but that you should have been informed when you first showed interest in his pups. good luck and please post some pics.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

do u have friends that hve dogs? different kinds of dogs? u can have a "play date" but really more of a sniffing fest. i would also recommend a break stick. those are important to have with this breed in case something happens. uh... petsmart or pet stores but keep a eye out for dogs that look mean.. and really u just need to get to know ur dog. 

i know when kenya is feeling nervouse, or scared or ready to fight. thats somethine u need to learn with ur dog. 

and im with u BBB, i would love a good catch dog. later on of course, once i get my huntin skills down


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcF said:


> yea wel then this leads to my next question. how do i socialize her more than. becuase when i first got her it was the begining of winter so it was hard to get her into places. she is scared of everything. and i know that can turn into agression and have to stop it now. before she gets older. and the pictures i askes for a url i cant just upload one into here


Scared of everything is what aspect? Like going places? Something specific?
Always try and turn something they are afriad of into a good thing. Lots of praise and treats if you want for good behavior. IE-If she is scared to step out the front door, stand outside and call her out then praise and treats when she does. Eventually she will get the idea that going outside is a good thing


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww cutie! 








she is TINY!!! how old???


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

that was a test does the pic show up. on my screen it has on X on it. so she is a catch dog not a game or thats a different aspect of game.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

those three pics she was 8 weeks. the next two she is 4 months and she is currently 6 about to be 7 months and i have no pictures of her current age on this computer


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

it is a form of gameness. Catch dog means a dog used to 'catch' hogs.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I"m telling ya get a photobucket account its much easier lol

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket its free


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

hey her father catches hogs. thanks every1 for the help. is there anymore pointers or tips for her specific genetic traits.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Just have to watch her as she grows 
ANY questions though don't hesitate to ask anything, between all of us we've been through everything at least once!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ok, u get the link from ur photbucket, and then see the little yellow box on this reply screen with the mountain in it??? put the URL there, and the pic will sho up


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> Scared of everything is what aspect? Like going places? Something specific?
> Always try and turn something they are afriad of into a good thing. Lots of praise and treats if you want for good behavior. IE-If she is scared to step out the front door, stand outside and call her out then praise and treats when she does. Eventually she will get the idea that going outside is a good thing


well she is scared of new i guess. if i bring her to a friends house for the experience she will be nervious like she just wants to run away. tugging away. when i show her that im calm and just casual she will start to sniff around. and after about 5 minutes of the scared tugging she will start running and playing jumping up trying to lick who ever is around or there dog. thats how it is all the time. the first 5 mintues she is nervious or scared then after that she is fine.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

the "game" trait is the trait of not giving up even if it means death and that is something most dogs dont have. its something thats achieved and can only be achieved one way in which it is illegal to do. a catchdog can somewhat be considered game by todays standards. your dog is considered and i hope your ready for this.. a pitbull. 
if you were to train her to hunt hogs,*****, or whatever then she would be a catchdog or hunting dog. your dog has the instincts and genetics passed down from her parents and chances are that she might be good at it. just love her and care for her but most importantly keep her safe and out of trouble and everything will be ok. 
socializing i think is best done with your friends dogs as lil locz red nose mentioned. i like to start with puppies, then move to small dogs and then to big dogs as sometimes the size of an adult dog might trigger fear which will turn into aggression later on.
building up your dogs confidence in small steps is the key to success with overcoming fears.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

ok did the other pictures show up i beleive there are 4 more i put into this thread. justa few minutes ago. if not ill redo them


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcF said:


> well she is scared of new i guess. if i bring her to a friends house for the experience she will be nervious like she just wants to run away. tugging away. when i show her that im calm and just casual she will start to sniff around. and after about 5 minutes of the scared tugging she will start running and playing jumping up trying to lick who ever is around or there dog. thats how it is all the time. the first 5 mintues she is nervious or scared then after that she is fine.


When you take her to a friends house have the fried give her a treat when she first gets there and both of you praise her for being such a good dog. Really try this anywhere you take her, if you have to carry treats with you and give them to other people to give to her, eventaually she will look at going places as a great thing.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

yea im having a difficult with the socializing i got her at 7 almost 8 weeks. in october. i live in ny so it was already about snowing this winter at that time. she was flown up from florida so wasnt used to the cold. it was a snowy winter this winter was. so i wouldnt bring her to a lot of places to help socailize her so she was just used to my dogs my girlfriends dogs and a few other. now she is nervious with new situations for the first 5 minutes or so. after that she is fine when she gettes used to what ever she is aaroun.d i have been making up ever since for the socailizing. got he rin puppy classes. bring he reverywhere she is getting better i think becuase she trusts me more now.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

yea she wont even aprouch witha treat if she does she is hesitant unless i show her its ok and im relaxed then she is more relaxed to. its more on me how she is. its like she looks at me all the time for advice, when she gives me that look. i try to help her as much. but its a long work in progress but she is learning.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Word to everything everyone said.... Expose her to everything. Car rides, sirens, gun shots, shouting, umbrellas, trees, flowers, bugs LOL grizz hates bugs I don't know why. Super bug aggressive. Stay tuned to gopitbull and you'll do fine.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

MarcF said:


> yea im having a difficult with the socializing i got her at 7 almost 8 weeks. in october. i live in ny so it was already about snowing this winter at that time. she was flown up from florida so wasnt used to the cold. it was a snowy winter this winter was. so i wouldnt bring her to a lot of places to help socailize her so she was just used to my dogs my girlfriends dogs and a few other. now she is nervious with new situations for the first 5 minutes or so. after that she is fine when she gettes used to what ever she is aaroun.d i have been making up ever since for the socailizing. got he rin puppy classes. bring he reverywhere she is getting better i think becuase she trusts me more now.


wer in ny are you?? im in queens


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

MarcF said:


> yea im having a difficult with the socializing i got her at 7 almost 8 weeks. in october. i live in ny so it was already about snowing this winter at that time. she was flown up from florida so wasnt used to the cold. it was a snowy winter this winter was. so i wouldnt bring her to a lot of places to help socailize her so she was just used to my dogs my girlfriends dogs and a few other. now she is nervious with new situations for the first 5 minutes or so. after that she is fine when she gettes used to what ever she is aaroun.d i have been making up ever since for the socailizing. got he rin puppy classes. bring he reverywhere she is getting better i think becuase she trusts me more now.


ON TIP I HAVE FOR U IS THIS.... i ahve seen way too many times people bring their dogs to hang out or watever and are more focused on chitcahttin and not paying realy attention to their dogs. i mean i have been known to be RUDE cuz i am not looking at the person i am talking to. im watchin my dog! so when u bring her around new dogs and friends, keep a close eye on her, make sure she doesnt feel threatened. i cant stress it enough how important it is to KNOW ur dog...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcF said:


> yea she wont even aprouch witha treat if she does she is hesitant unless i show her its ok and im relaxed then she is more relaxed to. its more on me how she is. its like she looks at me all the time for advice, when she gives me that look. i try to help her as much. but its a long work in progress but she is learning.


Or you can find a toy she absolutely loves and take it around and have people play with her with it, or find a type of treat she goes nuts for (for my dogs its this stuff called PupCorn, mostly filler crap so don't give her a TON of it, but its like doggy crack)

Just try it out until you find something that works.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

i live in newburgh ny. near poughkeepsie


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Word to everything everyone said.... Expose her to everything. Car rides, sirens, gun shots, shouting, umbrellas, trees, flowers, bugs LOL grizz hates bugs I don't know why. Super bug aggressive. Stay tuned to gopitbull and you'll do fine.


ajaaahahahaha bug agressive lol... that hella funny.. kenya doesnt like blankets.. lol ever since she was a puppy ashe has always attacked her bedding, the only blankets she dont tear up are mine, cu ill woop that ass 



> Or you can find a toy she absolutely loves and take it around and have people play with her with it, or find a type of treat she goes nuts for (for my dogs its this stuff called PupCorn, mostly filler crap so don't give her a TON of it, but its like doggy crack)


ahhaha yeas it is!!! chyna is a fein for it... shell just stare at the canister and wait and wait and wait alllllll day intul she gets one lol... kenya on the other hand is a spoiled brat. she likes druck and potatoe treas....


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ON TIP I HAVE FOR U IS THIS.... i ahve seen way too many times people bring their dogs to hang out or watever and are more focused on chitcahttin and not paying realy attention to their dogs. i mean i have been known to be RUDE cuz i am not looking at the person i am talking to. im watchin my dog! so when u bring her around new dogs and friends, keep a close eye on her, make sure she doesnt feel threatened. i cant stress it enough how important it is to KNOW ur dog...


yea im getting better at reading her body language. not perfect but getting better ill keep that inmind. im guilty of just chatting sometimes for a few moments becuase i want her to see its ok im relaxed so she will. thanks


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

ok well im at work and about to get lunch ill log backon when i get back and respond to what i see. thanks for the help and i will be adding a few more posts to learn more about training and what not becuase i know she pees a lot. sometimes she walks and pees. took her to the vet and she did have an infections but that is long gone and had her chacked again to see if it reapered and it hasnt. but she must pee like 7 times a day 4 or 5 times in the house. its hard to catch her becuase she will just walk and pee sometimes


----------

